# Německá spolková republika



## winpoj

Zdravím,
po revoluci se v jednom okamžiku začalo Německu říkat "Spolková republika Německo" místo "Německá spolková republika". Ale můj dotaz zní takto: použili byste "Německá spolková republika" pro staré západní Německo v textu o historii? Třeba "poválečný osud nacistů v Německé spolkové republice" apod.?


----------



## Cautus

Dobrý den, Winpoji,
dovolte mi, aby se pokusil přednést informace z online zdrojů.

*Pojďme shrnout fakta.*
Termín "Spolková republika Německo" označil *Ústav pro jazyk český* jako spisovný a termín "Německá spolková republika" nezná.
_prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?id=Spolkov%C3%A1%20republika%20N%C4%9Bmecko&dotaz=spolkov%C3%A1&ascii=1_

Termín "Spolková republika Německo"* korpus.cz* zná v oborové literatuře v 77 případech, a termín "Německá spolková republika" v 10 případech.
Ani jeden termín nezaznamenal v hovorové řeči. V publicistice i beletrii opět vede "Spolková republika Německo" hned několikanásobně.
_korpus.cz/slovo-v-kostce/search/cs/N%C4%9Bmeck%C3%A1%20spolkov%C3%A1%20republika_
_korpus.cz/slovo-v-kostce/search/cs/Spolkov%C3%A1%20republika%20N%C4%9Bmecko_

*Wikipedia.org* říká, že: Komunistický režim v Československu zavedl český název státu Německá spolková republika, se zkratkou NSR. Po znovusjednocení Německa jsou v českém prostředí používány pro označení Německa (Spolkové republiky Německo) zkratky SRN a NSR, *zkratka* *NSR se již od poloviny devadesátých let přestala používat.*
_cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z%C3%A1padn%C3%AD_N%C4%9Bmecko_

*Google* zobrazí poměr výsledků takto:
"Německá spolková republika" 34 600 výsledků.
"Spolková republika Německo" 252 000 výsledků.

Oproti tomu například *Jiří Raš napsal knihu* Německá spolková republika, která popisuje NSR.
_databazeknih.cz/knihy/nemecka-spolkova-republika-79116_

O mluveném projevu všechny zdroje mlčí.

*Závěrem:*
Z výše uvedeného lze učinit závěr, že "Spolková republika Německo" je termín je výrazně častěji používaný v písemném projevu, ať už v oborové literatuře, publicistice i beletrii, či dokonce na webových stránkách.

V mluveném projevu to nelze jednoznačně tvrdit, ale lze se domnívat, že zkratka SNR je spíše jazykolam, a proto vznikl NSR a k tomu analogicky i Německá spolková republika.

Můžete doložit následující tvrzení?


winpoj said:


> se v jednom okamžiku začalo Německu říkat "Spolková republika Německo" místo "Německá spolková republika".


Jistě by to přineslo do problematiky více světla.

S přáním hezkého dne,
Cautus


----------



## winpoj

Díky za odpověď.

Ne, to nemůžu doložit - jen vycházím ze své chabé paměti.

Nevím, jestli tedy mám z odpovědi dedukovat, že byste použil "Spolková republika Německo", i kdybyste psal o západním Německu třeba v 50. letech?


----------



## Cautus

winpoj said:


> kdybyste psal o západním Německu třeba v 50. letech


Držel bych se držel kontextu. *Kdo je vypravěč *(Němec, SS, Čech, Američan, nezávislý pozorovatel), *o jakém období se mluví* (ve stejném období, líčení historie, předpovídání budoucnosti), *na jakém místě se mluví* (Německo, Čechy, spojenecké území, nezávislé území), *komu je informace sdělována* (odborná veřejnost, pamětníci, všeobecný článek, odborná kniha apod.
Pokud tohle všechno víte, máte vyhráno.

Pokud bych mluvil z pozice odborných faktů.
*Německá říše* (1933 – 1943)
*Velkoněmecká říše* (1943 – 1945)
*Západní okupační zóny Německa* (1945 – 1949)
*Spolková republika Německo* (23. květnu 1949 - 3. října 1990)
_Zdroj: Wikipedie_

*Pokud bych mluvil o tom samém, ale vypravěč by byl mladý komunista *na začátku 90. let 20. století, použil bych *Německá spolková republika, NSR, Západní Německo případně žargon či hantýrku, "zápaďáci" apod.* Jistě by zde měl být cítit jeho zápal pro levicový blok.

Pokuste se uvést více kontextu.

_S přáním pohodových dní,
Cautus_


----------



## winpoj

No, je to v popisu plánovaného dokumentárního filmu o nucené práci za nacismu. Pasáž se konkrétně týká jistého nacisty, který dovážel pracovníky z Ukrajiny. Je to určeno pro Českou televizi:

V únoru 1942 si Spreti do deníku poznamenal: „Městský komisař na mou žádost zasáhl a nechal tři Židy ve městě veřejně pověsit. Potom se situace znatelně zklidnila a transport mohl proběhnout.“ V roce 1945 skončil v ruském zajetí, ale od roku 1947 znovu dělal kariéru ve strojírenském závodě v *Německé spolkové republice*. Za svoje zločiny na Ukrajině nebyl nikdy pohnán k odpovědnosti.


----------



## Cautus

Znáte konkrétní místo? Pokud ne, použil bych:
"...kariéru ve strojírenském závodě *na území poražené Velkoněmecké říše*. Za svoje zločiny..."
_nebo_
"...kariéru ve strojírenském závodě *v právě se formující Spolkové republice Německo*. Za svoje zločiny..."

Pokud místo anebo podnik znáte, uveďte, jistě dohledáme.

_Cautus_


----------

